# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Φούρνος μικροκυμάτων Panasonic

## DimMani

Έχω ένα φούρνο μικροκυμάτων Panasonic . Μέχρι τώρα , αν και...ηλικιωμένος , λειτουργούσε κανονικά . Πλέον ΔΕΝ κλειδώνει η πόρτο του . Δέχεται εντολή ορισμού της διάρκειας χρόνου , όμως δεν ξεκινά . Το κλείσιμο της πόρτας είναι απλούστατο , πιέζοντας την ανασηκώνονται 2 πλαστικοί γάντζοι , οι οποίοι "πέφτουν" μέσα σε αντίστοιχες εσοχές , η πόρτα κλειδώνει και πατώντας το κουμπί έναρξης , ξεκινά η διαδικασία . Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο ορατό πρόβλημα . Όποια βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη .

----------


## klik

Αλλαξε τους αισθητηρες κλειδωματος

----------


## DimMani

> Αλλαξε τους αισθητηρες κλειδωματος


Δεν βλέπω αισθητήρες , ή δεν ξέρω να τους δω . Μπορείς να με πας βήμα-βήμα ;

----------


## manolo

Είναι ένα πρόβλημα που συμβαίνει συχνά σε 'ηλικιωμένους' φούρνους μικροκυμάτων. Η πόρτα φαίνεται ότι έχει κλείσει, αλλά με τα χρόνια και τη συνεχή χρήση, οι γάντζοι αυτοί που περιγράφεις 'κρεμάνε', ξεφεύγουν λίγο από τη θέση τους, με αποτέλεσμα ενώ κλείνει το πορτάκι, οι γάντζοι αυτοί υποτίθεται ότι μπαίνοντας μέσα πιέζουν τα διακοπτάκια κλειδώματος, ώστε να κλείσει κάποιο ρελέ που δείχνει ότι έκλεισε καλά η πόρτα και να ξεκινήσει ο φούρνος. Αυτά λοιπόν τα διακοπτάκια-αισθητήρες δεν πατιούνται καλά από το γάντζο με αποτέλεσμα να μην κλείνουν κύκλωμα.Θέλει καταρχήν να βγάλεις το σασί του φούρνου ώστε να έχεις οπτική επαφή με τα διαοπτάκια και να δεις που πέφτει ο γάντζος καθώς κλείνει το πορτάκι και ανάλογα να ρυθμίσεις με κάποια πατέντα τον γάντζο ώστε κλείνοντας να βρίσκει το διακοπτάκι - αισθητήρα. Μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές κυρίως σε παλιούς φούρνους..

----------

DimMani (22-06-17)

----------


## DimMani

> Είναι ένα πρόβλημα που συμβαίνει συχνά σε 'ηλικιωμένους' φούρνους μικροκυμάτων. Η πόρτα φαίνεται ότι έχει κλείσει, αλλά με τα χρόνια και τη συνεχή χρήση, οι γάντζοι αυτοί που περιγράφεις 'κρεμάνε', ξεφεύγουν λίγο από τη θέση τους, με αποτέλεσμα ενώ κλείνει το πορτάκι, οι γάντζοι αυτοί υποτίθεται ότι μπαίνοντας μέσα πιέζουν τα διακοπτάκια κλειδώματος, ώστε να κλείσει κάποιο ρελέ που δείχνει ότι έκλεισε καλά η πόρτα και να ξεκινήσει ο φούρνος. Αυτά λοιπόν τα διακοπτάκια-αισθητήρες δεν πατιούνται καλά από το γάντζο με αποτέλεσμα να μην κλείνουν κύκλωμα.Θέλει καταρχήν να βγάλεις το σασί του φούρνου ώστε να έχεις οπτική επαφή με τα διαοπτάκια και να δεις που πέφτει ο γάντζος καθώς κλείνει το πορτάκι και ανάλογα να ρυθμίσεις με κάποια πατέντα τον γάντζο ώστε κλείνοντας να βρίσκει το διακοπτάκι - αισθητήρα. Μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές κυρίως σε παλιούς φούρνους..


Έβγαλα το σασί κι έπαθα εγκεφαλικό . Δεν μπορούσα να φαντασθώ τόσο κομπλικαρισμένη σύνθεση . Δεν το λύνω για να κάνω πατέντα . Θα ψάξω για ανταλλακτικό κι άμα βρω(γράψε μου , μοντέλο 1992) , θα επανέλθω για να με οδηγήσεις για το λύσε/δέσε , βήμα-βήμα . Σε κάθε περίπτωση ευχαριστώ .

----------


## DimMani

> Έβγαλα το σασί κι έπαθα εγκεφαλικό . Δεν μπορούσα να φαντασθώ τόσο κομπλικαρισμένη σύνθεση . Δεν το λύνω για να κάνω πατέντα . Θα ψάξω για ανταλλακτικό κι άμα βρω(γράψε μου , μοντέλο 1992) , θα επανέλθω για να με οδηγήσεις για το λύσε/δέσε , βήμα-βήμα . Σε κάθε περίπτωση ευχαριστώ .


Σ'αυτη την ιστοσελίδα : http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?catid=9&l=1 , στις *Κατηγορίες Ανταλλακτικών , τί ψάχνω ;; Ή σε όποια άλλη νομίζεις .*

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πρώτα επέλεξε (μάρκες ) > Panasonic > διακόπτες (ηλεκτρικοί & αερίου)  
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...d=37&m=331&l=1

----------

DimMani (22-06-17)

----------


## DimMani

> Πρώτα επέλεξε (μάρκες ) > Panasonic > διακόπτες (ηλεκτρικοί & αερίου)  
> http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...d=37&m=331&l=1



_Μου κάνει ο : Κωδικός:_ *51527* *;;* _Να τον παραγγείλω ;;_

----------


## manolo

Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν φταίει ο διακόπτης αλλά η επαφή που δεν κάνει ο γάντζος με τον διακόπτη. Τσέκαρε τους πρώτα τους διακόπτες με ένα πολύμετρο, να δεις αν κλείνουν ή ανοίγουν επαφή, για να μην αγοράζεις καινούργιο τσάμπα. (όχι ότι έίναι ακριβοί αλλά για να μη χάνεις χρόνο).

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ρίξε λίγο σπρευ επαφών στους διακόπτες  μήπως δεν κάνει καλή επαφή κ δεν κλείνει κυκλωμα

----------

DimMani (22-06-17)

----------


## klik

> _Μου κάνει ο : Κωδικός:_ *51527* *;;* _Να τον παραγγείλω ;;_


Ο δικός σου φουρνος έχει δυο διακοπτάκια; Αν ναι να τα αλλάξεις και τα δυο.
Πήγαινε σε ένα μαγαζί ηλεκτρονικών να πάρεις καινούργια. 
Να προσέξεις στο βίδωμα μήπως έχουν ρεγουλάρισμα με τις βίδες ώστε να τα ρυθμίσεις λίγο πάνω-κάτω ώστε να ανοίγουν-κλείνουν σωστά.

----------

DimMani (22-06-17)

----------


## ezizu

Υπάρχει βεβαίως η πιθανότατα να έχει πρόβλημα κάποιος από τους διακόπτες της πόρτας. 
Αρχικά όμως, πριν αγοράσεις κάτι, θα σου πρότεινα να σιγουρευτείς ότι η πόρτα είναι εντάξει και ότι κλείνει σωστά (μπορεί να μην κλείνει σωστά και απλά να θέλει ρύθμιση η πόρτα  από τους μεντεσέδες ή να χρειάζεται μια ρύθμιση η βάση που είναι τοποθετημένοι οι διακόπτες της πόρτας,για αυτό να μην ξεκινάει ο φούρνος) και ότι το άγκιστρο κλειδώματος της πόρτας είναι εντάξει (θα πρέπει να σπρώχνεις  το άγκιστρο προς τα επάνω και να νιώθεις την αντίσταση του ελατηρίου, που το επαναφέρει στην αρχική του θέση).
Αυτές είναι οι δύο πιο συνηθισμένες αιτίες του  προβλήματος που περιγράφεις , στους συγκεκριμένους φούρνους.

*Μεγάλη προσοχή σε ότι κάνεις,  λόγω ακτινοβολίας........αν δεν κλείσει σωστά η πόρτα και ξεκινήσει η magnetron, υπάρχει πιθανότητα διαρροής μικροκυμάτων - ακτινοβολίας.*

----------

DimMani (22-06-17), Gaou (07-04-19)

----------


## manolo

Σωστός ο Σήφης. Αυτό προσπαθώ να πω κι εγώ πιο πάνω. Πολλές φορές χρειάζεται απλά ρεγουλάρισμα οι μεντεσέδες της πόρτας ή/και η θέση των διακοπτών, ώστε με το κλείσιμο να πέφτει ο γάντζος πάνω τους και να κλείνει η επαφή. Αν βγάλεις το σασί και κάνεις μερικές δοκιμές άνοιγμα-κλείσιμο της πόρτας θα καταλάβεις τι γίνεται και θα δεις τη συμπεριφορά του γάντζου και το πως κάθεται πάνω στους διακόπτες και θα καταλάβεις. Μέτρησε τους όμως και με ένα πολύμετρο. Δε χάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## xifis

Τα φουρνακια δε νομιζω οτι ειναι για να παιζουμε με επισκευες..Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξανακλεισει σωστα κ ισια ποσο μαλλον απο καποιον μη τεχνικο.1ΚW μικροκυμματα στο 1 μετρο δε νομιζω οτι κανει καλο..

Τα φαγε τα ψωμια του κ τα βγαλε τα λεφτα του με το παραπανω,αποδεξου το τελος κ παρε ενα καινουριο επωνυμο με κανα 60αρι ναχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Τα φουρνακια δε νομιζω οτι ειναι για να παιζουμε με επισκευες..Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξανακλεισει σωστα κ ισια ποσο μαλλον απο καποιον μη τεχνικο.1ΚW μικροκυμματα στο 1 μετρο δε νομιζω οτι κανει καλο..
> 
> Τα φαγε τα ψωμια του κ τα βγαλε τα λεφτα του με το παραπανω,αποδεξου το τελος κ παρε ενα καινουριο επωνυμο με κανα 60αρι ναχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο.


Συγγνώμη φιλαράκι χωρίς παρεεξήγηση τι είναι αυτά που προτρέπεις ; Αν ήταν φραγκάτος δεν θα έκανε μπάσιμο στο φόρουμ για να επισκεύασει τον φούρνο αλλά θα εδινε 100ευρώ να πάρει καινουργιο,  αλλά κ πάλι να πετάξει έναν φούρνο για έναν διακόπτη που δεν πατάει καλά , αμαρτία . Φιλικά

----------


## nyannaco

> Συγγνώμη φιλαράκι χωρίς παρεεξήγηση τι είναι αυτά που προτρέπεις ; Αν ήταν φραγκάτος δεν θα έκανε μπάσιμο στο φόρουμ για να επισκεύασει τον φούρνο αλλά θα εδινε 100ευρώ να πάρει καινουργιο,  αλλά κ πάλι να πετάξει έναν φούρνο για έναν διακόπτη που δεν πατάει καλά , αμαρτία . Φιλικά


Εξαρτάται πόσο αξιολογεί κανείς την υγεία και τη ζωή του, Παναγιώτη.
Αλλωστε, είναι πολύ πιθανό ο op να μην γνώριζε αυτό που λέει ο xifis, και να αναθεωρήσει διαβάζοντάς το. 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, καλά κάνει και το λέει.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Εξαρτάται πόσο αξιολογεί κανείς την υγεία και τη ζωή του, Παναγιώτη.
> Αλλωστε, είναι πολύ πιθανό ο op να μην γνώριζε αυτό που λέει ο xifis, και να αναθεωρήσει διαβάζοντάς το. 
> Κατά τη γνώμη μου, καλά κάνει και το λέει.


Έτσι όπως το θέτεις συμφωνώ,  απλά επείδη απ ότι κατάλαβα η ζημιά είναι προσδιορισμένη στον διακόπτη ή επειδή το πλαστικό του γάντζου έχει φθαρεί κ δεν ωθεί το πλήκτρό του  να κλείσει κύκλωμα . Όπως είπαν οι προλαλησαντες με πολύμετρο στην θέση για συνέχεια ας μετρήσει το διακόπτη αν δουλεύει κ ας ριξει λιγο σπρέυ στα λαμάκια ή ας κάνει ρύθμιση για να σπρώχνει το πλήκτρο. Ξεμοντάρισμα κ μοντάρισμα του φούρνου δεν νομίζω να είναι τίποτα δύσκολο ,  άλλωστε οι έλεγχοι μπορούν να γίνουν εκτός ρεύματος χωρίς να λειτουργεί μάγκνετρον (ακτινοβολία) απλά αν θέλει ας αποφορτίσει με ένα μονωμένο κατσαβίδι τον μεγάλο πυκνωτή.

----------


## GeorgeZ

Πρόσφατα άλλαξα σε ένα Sharp και τα διακοπτάκια και το πλαστικό γάτζο.
Τα διακοπτάκια (τρία) ήταν έτσι ώστε αν δεν έκλειναν με την σωστή σειρά έκαιγε την ασφάλεια στα 220v.
Όλα έδειχναν άριστα - και στο μέτρημα και στην εφαρμογή και στη διαδικασία κλεισίματος - 1-2-3.
Προφανώς κάποιο από τα διακοπτάκια είχε υστέρηση στο κλείσιμο που δεν φαινόταν με το πολύμετρο όμως ήταν αρκετή για να κάψει την ασφάλεια.
Τα άλλαξα όλα και είναι σαν καινούργιος.

Πάντως συμφωνώ ότι με τους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων δεν είναι να παίζουμε - ειδικά τώρα που το κόστος τους είναι πολύ προσιτό.

----------

DimMani (22-06-17)

----------


## DimMani

_Σας ευχαριστώ όλους . Επανειλημμένα έχω βρει λύσεις μέσω της ιστοσελίδας , όμως παραμένω άσχετος στην...μαγεία του ηλεκτρισμού , γι αυτό θα γίνω ενοχλητικά αναλυτικός .__ ΔΕΝ κλειδώνει η πόρτα του φούρνου . Τα πλαστικά γαντζάκια είναι εν-τάξει και ανεβοκατεβαίνουν μηχανικά , όχι ηλεκτρικά . Επίσης λειτουργεί το γλωσσίδι / εξολκέας , που σπρώχνει το κάτω γαντζάκι , ώστε να ανοίξει η πόρτα κι αυτό το κουμπί στον πίνακα εντολών του φούρνου , λειτουργεί μηχανικά . Άρα το πλαστικό γαντζάκι δεν πέφτει στο κατάλληλο βάθος , ώστε να κλειδώσει η πόρτα . Πέφτοντας το γαντζάκι αγγίζει κάποιον διακόπτει και ενεργοποιεί το κλείδωμα της πόρτας ; Ή συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο ; Αν τελικά είναι θέμα διακόπτη πρέπει να αποσυνδέσω καμιά 10καριά φίσσες για να αφαιρέσω τον πλαστικό πυργίσκο(δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστή η ονομασία) βγάζοντας τις 2 βίδες που φαίνονται ; Υποθέτω ότι ο διακόπτης βρίσκεται εκεί μέσα . Σωστά ; Αν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω πολύμετρο , έχω αυτό της φωτογραφίες και χρειάζομαι οδηγίες για να μην γίνω πορτατίφ . Επισυνάπτω 6 φωτογραφίες , 4 φούρνου και 2 πολύμετρου και περιμένω εναγωνίως οδηγίες . Ευχαριστώ ._

__

__

__

__
__

__

----------


## tipos

Oι γατζοι της πορτας κινουνται με ελατηριο?και αν ναι μηπως το ελατηριο δεν ειναι στη θεση του ωστε να πιεσει σωστα τους διακοπτες?
Το ελατηριο που αναφερω βρισκεται στο εσωτερικο της πορτας και τραβαει τους γατζους προς τα κατω.
Οταν κληνει η πορτα οι γατζοι πιεζουν τους μικροδιακοπτες σε ολη τη διαδρομη τους?

----------

DimMani (22-06-17)

----------


## DimMani

> Oι γατζοι της πορτας κινουνται με ελατηριο?και αν ναι μηπως το ελατηριο δεν ειναι στη θεση του ωστε να πιεσει σωστα τους διακοπτες?
> Το ελατηριο που αναφερω βρισκεται στο εσωτερικο της πορτας και τραβαει τους γατζους προς τα κατω.
> Οταν κληνει η πορτα οι γατζοι πιεζουν τους μικροδιακοπτες σε ολη τη διαδρομη τους?


Δεν υπάρχει ελατήριο . Οι γάντζοι είναι από ελαφρό πλαστικό και λειτουργούν με την βαρύτητα . Ούτε υπάρχει κάτι που να τους "τραβάει" προς τα κάτω . Υποθέτω ότι πρέπει - ο κάτω γάντζος - να αγγίζει κάποιον διακόπτη και να ενεργοποιείται το "κλείδωμα" της πόρτας . Ο διακόπτης - αν υπάρχει - έχει πάψει να λειτουργεί .

----------


## ezizu

Δημήτρη το άκτιστο της πόρτας θα πρέπει να έχει επαναφορά με κάποια δύναμη, η οποία δημιουργείται από την αντίσταση ενός ελατηρίου , που τραβά το άγκιστρο στην αρχική του θέση . 
Αν όπως γράφεις η επαναφορά στην αρχική θέση, όταν σηκώσεις με το χέρι το άγκιστρο, είναι λόγω της δύναμης της βαρύτητας, τότε πιθανότατα έχει σπάσει το άγκιστρο στο σημείο που συγκρατεί το ελατήριο και για αυτό δεν υπάρχει η απαραίτητη δύναμη (του ελατηρίου)  ώστε να πατηθούν οι διακόπτες της πόρτας. 
Το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα έχει και αν το ελατήριο επαναφοράς του άγκιστρο έχει φύγει από την θέση του (συνήθως βέβαια σπάει το άγκιστρο).
Για να μπορέσεις να δεις αν όντως είναι το άγκιστρο σπασμένο, θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις την πόρτα (δηλαδή πρέπει  να ξεκουμπώσεις με μεγάλη προσοχή τα δύο έξωτερικά πλαστικά πλαίσια της πόρτας) .
Οπότε, λογικά ( αν όντως ισχύουν τα παραπάνω) , αλλάζοντας ένα άγκιστρο , ο φούρνος είναι εντάξει.

----------


## DimMani

> Δημήτρη το άκτιστο της πόρτας θα πρέπει να έχει επαναφορά με κάποια δύναμη, η οποία δημιουργείται από την αντίσταση ενός ελατηρίου , που τραβά το άγκιστρο στην αρχική του θέση . 
> Αν όπως γράφεις η επαναφορά στην αρχική θέση, όταν σηκώσεις με το χέρι το άγκιστρο, είναι λόγω της δύναμης της βαρύτητας, τότε πιθανότατα έχει σπάσει το άγκιστρο στο σημείο που συγκρατεί το ελατήριο και για αυτό δεν υπάρχει η απαραίτητη δύναμη (του ελατηρίου)  ώστε να πατηθούν οι διακόπτες της πόρτας. 
> Το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα έχει και αν το ελατήριο επαναφοράς του άγκιστρο έχει φύγει από την θέση του (συνήθως βέβαια σπάει το άγκιστρο).
> Για να μπορέσεις να δεις αν όντως είναι το άγκιστρο σπασμένο, θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις την πόρτα (δηλαδή πρέπει  να ξεκουμπώσεις με μεγάλη προσοχή τα δύο έξωτερικά πλαστικά πλαίσια της πόρτας) .
> Οπότε, λογικά ( αν όντως ισχύουν τα παραπάνω) , αλλάζοντας ένα άγκιστρο , ο φούρνος είναι εντάξει.


Ο ένοχος απεκαλύφθει ! Βγάζοντας το ένα πλαστικό(το ξεβίδωσα) , μαζί με το τζαμάκι , έπεσε το ελατήριο κι ένα σπασμένο πλαστικό κομματάκι , που μάλλον το συγκρατούσε πάνω στα άγκιστρα . Τώρα πρέπει να βγάλω το 2ο πλαστικό , το οποίο 'όμως δεν έχει πουθενά βίδες και φοβάμαι μην το σπάσω . Είναι κουμπωτό ; Πως αφαιρείται ;;

----------


## DimMani

_Έκανα μια πατέντα με το ελατηριάκι , ο φούρνος δουλεύει κανονικά κι όσο αντέξει . Συμβαίνουν τα εξής παράδοξα : Ξαναβίδωσα το σασί , αλλά οι κάτω δεξιά και αριστερή , μπροστινές πλευρές , αφήνουν κενά , είναι κάπως στον αέρα . Πρόβλημα υπάρχει και με τον επάνω μεντεσέ της πόρτας , σαν να έχει βγει προς τα έξω . Δηλαδή το φουρνάκι δεν έχει την συνοχή , προ της αφαίρεσης του σασί . Ελπίζω να μην ενυπάρχει στοιχείο κινδύνου διαφυγής ακτινοβολίας ._

----------


## DimMani

> _Έκανα μια πατέντα με το ελατηριάκι , ο φούρνος δουλεύει κανονικά κι όσο αντέξει . Συμβαίνουν τα εξής παράδοξα : Ξαναβίδωσα το σασί , αλλά οι κάτω δεξιά και αριστερή , μπροστινές πλευρές , αφήνουν κενά , είναι κάπως στον αέρα . Πρόβλημα υπάρχει και με τον επάνω μεντεσέ της πόρτας , σαν να έχει βγει προς τα έξω . Δηλαδή το φουρνάκι δεν έχει την συνοχή , προ της αφαίρεσης του σασί . Ελπίζω να μην ενυπάρχει στοιχείο κινδύνου διαφυγής ακτινοβολίας ._


Έβαλα την πόρτα στην θέση της . Το σασί συνεχίζει .

----------


## ezizu

Το καπάκι εσωτερικά, στα πάνω μέρος  και στις δύο πλευρές του, έχει κάποια λαμάκια που πρέπει να προσέξεις, καθώς το βάζεις στην θέση του, να κουμπώσουν  σωστά (θα πρέπει καθώς βάζεις το καπάκι,να μπει πρώτα σωστά η πάνω πλευρά και μετά πιέζοντας το καπάκι στις δύο πλευρές του, το σπρώχνεις ώστε να κουμπώσουν  και τα δύο πλαϊνά του) .
Η πόρτα θα πρέπει να κλείνει σωστά για να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος διαρροής ακτινοβολίας. 
Βασικά θα πρέπει η πόρτα  να είναι κεντραρισμένη και μια ένδειξη που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει να ελέγξεις  το κεντράρισμα (πέρα από το ισόποσο μικρό διάκενο μεταξύ πόρτας και φούρνου, την συμμετρία κ.λ. π.) είναι όταν κλείνει η πόρτα, το άγκιστρο  να μπορεί να πατά και τους αντίστοιχους διακόπτες της πόρτας, ώστε να λειτουργεί ο φούρνος.
Υπάρχει βέβαια και όργανο ελέγχου για τυχών διαρροή ακτινοβολίας.
Αν νομίζεις ότι ακόμα φαίνεται ο πάνω μεντεσέδες να έχει βγει προς τα έξω, ανέβασε  μερικές  φωτογραφίες με  την πόρτα, το καπάκι τοποθετημένο  και τον μεντεσέ.

----------


## DimMani

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους . Το φουρνάκι λειτουργεί τέλεια και πόρτα/σασί εφαρμόστηκαν πλήρως .

----------

